

I've been programming for a solid 5 minutes now, so how do I make an MMORPG? - avgarrison
http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/7184/need-advice-on-how-to-make-a-3d-mmorpg

======
cheald
This is the game developer's version of "Okay, I wrote a contact form in PHP,
time to write the next Facebook".

Sadly, this is far more prevalent than it should be.

~~~
dolphenstein
Is that really that far off from what Zuckerberg did?

------
kliao
In one of the comments, OP says he is 14, so at least he's found a good
resource and has plenty of time to learn...

